# UOL (university college of medicine & dentistry)



## MissSI (Mar 26, 2011)

is this school any good in terms of academics, environment, school life, girls hostel, USMLE pass rates, etc? how would you compare it to schools like shifa, army medical college, cmh, fmh? does the fact that it is not affiliated with UHS matter in terms of quality of education and such?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

MissSI said:


> is this school any good in terms of academics, environment, school life, girls hostel, USMLE pass rates, etc? how would you compare it to schools like shifa, army medical college, cmh, fmh? does the fact that it is not affiliated with UHS matter in terms of quality of education and such?


search & study the threads about this college on this forum, u'll get answers to ur all question.


----------

